# Hilfe - *.JPG und *.TIF werden immer in Windows Bild- und Faxanzeige geöffnet



## littlefeat (10. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter.


JPG und TIF  Dateien werden per Doppelklick einfach immer mit der Windows Bild- und Faxanzeige geöffnet.

Ich kann in WinXP über die Ordneroptionen einstellen was ich will. 
Photoshop erscheint nicht einmal unter den "Empfohlenen oder anderen Programmen" und über die Option durchsuchen kann ich zwar Photoshop auswählen, es wird aber einfach nicht übernommen.

Diese blöde Windows Bild- und Faxanzeige hat sich die Dateiendungen scheinbar unlösbar vereinleibt.

Wer weiß da einen Rat (habe mir günstig ein PS7 gekauft und dies in Photoshop CS geupdated), ginbt es in Photoshop CS selbst (wie teilweise in anderen Graficprg´s) eventuell eine Dateiendungszuweisung.
Oder weiß jemand wie man XP dazu bringt dass JPG´s und TIF´s per Doppelklick in Photoshop geöffnet werden.

Danke


----------



## Consti (10. Mai 2004)

mmh, ich machs so:

Shift Drücken, Rechtsklick auf Datei, Öffnen mit.. , Programm auswählen; dann Haken vor: Diesen Dateityp immer mit dem Programm öffnen; "Übernehmen (falls vorhanden)", Ok. dann sollte es gehen.

Meine Bilder sind Alle mit ACDSee verknüpft und teste es normal nicht,a ber es sollte so klappen


----------



## Consti (10. Mai 2004)

Ansonsten greif zu härteren Mitteln 

http://www.pctip.ch/downloads/dl/20499.asp

Das Tool is Klasse, damit kann man so ziemlich alles so ändern, wie man es will 

und geht auch mit Winxp Pro (habs selber aufch drauf und macht keine Zicken)


----------



## littlefeat (11. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Consti _
> *Ansonsten greif zu härteren Mitteln
> 
> http://www.pctip.ch/downloads/dl/20499.asp
> ...



Die "härteren Mittel" waren die einzigen die gehofen haben,

Thanks für den Tipp, war schon am verzweifeln.


----------



## Consti (11. Mai 2004)

Na super, dann ist ja alles klar!

Aber wundert tuts mich doch, warum es über die "normalen" Windows-Funktionen nicht geklappt hat. Ich hatte da bis jetzt immer wenig Probleme mit. So langsam glaube ich an einen Zufallgenerator in Windows - mal gehts, dann wieder nicht!


----------

